# Lab Questions



## Ruff Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, I'm tired of shagging ducks and would like some company at my house, so I'm getting a yellow lab. I'm a bit biased, our family dog as I was growing up was a female yellow lab. But what are the differences between males and females? I'm not interested in breeding so I plan on spaying/neutering whatever I get as soon as I can. 
Also, can anyone recommend a good breeder in Michigan that may have some yellows that are ready to go home within the next month? My main concern is OFA-Good hips and normal elbows. Our family dog was retired from hunting at 6 due to bad hips, and I don't want to see a dog go through that again.
Lastly, I've been doing a lot of reading online, but can anyone recommend any good websites/books/dvd's on dog training, puppy care, etc., etc. 
Thanks a ton in advance, and I can't wait!
-Adam-


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Check your PM's
Smoke


----------



## Ruff Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

Also, what is the difference between an English style and an American style?


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't get an english style unless you actually see it's parents hunt. I know someone that has two english style labs and they won't fetch or hunt. Nice dogs, but not your sterotypical labs. English labs are smaller and squater. More of a barrell type body and short stubby legs and usually show stock. The American style is a little bit larger and longer legged. This of course is a broad generalization. A while back someone posted a thread with the differences and pics. It was an eye opener for me.

With what little I know "Game Dog" by Wolters is really geared towards people who get a puppy, but can still appy for a older dog.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Shoveler (Mar 17, 2001)

English bred labs are heavier, thicker and blockier. American bred labs are from american stock and are tall and lanky. 


http://www.huntingretrieverclub.org/Club%20Map%20List%20Alpha%20by%20Club.htm for clubs in the area.


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

what are the differences between males and females? -[/QUOTE said:


> Theres a lot that could be said here, but females in general are more clingy and males can be more head strong.
> 
> To bad it has to be yellow, I know where you can get a black with what you want.


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

Any of the Richard Wolters books are good. I belive they are coming out on DVD now.


----------



## gamechaser (Jan 4, 2007)

I am reading 10 minute retriever and it is good. I would get as many as you can and read as much as possible.


----------



## boetscrew (Sep 11, 2006)

I have used the richard wolters book on my last 2 labs, my opinion it's one of the best books out there, it also comes in DVD, I'm in the process myself looking for a female Yellow Lab, We had to put our last one down at age 14.

boetscrew


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

I liked "Water Dog" by Wolters. I used it to train my Chocolate when I was 13 and the dog turned out quite well. I could use and understand it when I was 13 years old, so I think it should work well for anyone. My advice is to buy a book or more well before you actually get the dog and read it through. Also, keep in mind that many people ruin their hunting dog by not enforcing the rules all the time which includes when the dog is in the house. Be consistent and be patient. Good luck finding a future hunting buddy! 

Joe


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Some great training dvd's that will take you from puppy through the basics are "Sound Beginnings" by Jackie Mertens and Fowl Dawgs I ( FD II is more advanced concepts) by Rick Stawski. These are part of Shawn Stahl's Fowl Pursuit series. 

Retriever Training Basics by Danny Farmer and Judy Aycock is also very good. It is a 2 dvd set that covers basics up through some more advanced concepts. 

The Ten Minute Retriever by Amy Dahl also seems to get to reviews but I do not have any experience with it. 

As for a pup, I don't know of any right now but JYDOG should be able to point you in the right direction. I would not rush into purchasing a pup just because it was available at a convienent time. If you can wait I'm sure he can set you up with a pup sired by his male, Cody.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

congrats on the plunge Adam!

you can check on breeders by perusing working-retreiver.com (I think that's it). they'll have a national listing of breeders with upcoming litters.

Field or English? personal pref. look at some different pics of both and then decide what YOU like. (Hey, I like Blonds. Buddy likes redheads. both are just fine!  )

in terms of stature, the earlier posts pretty much sum it up.

Male or Female? having both, my gross generalization is that I _think_ females are easier to deal with/faster to pick up on training concepts. Males are just more handsome and I can hardly think of a situation where my male would have a problem with a retrieve or working it hard all day. (he's even pulled back up when the another, seasoned female refused on a long, open water blind. and geese simply don't stand a chance.)

so it's really what type of hunter are you too- a GMA duck hunter? a 60lb female can pull all the duty a 95lb male can and take up a heck of a lot less space.

a goose hunter hunting in 4-5 man parties? planning some Snow hunts? might want a linebacker with some go that can take down a crip'd ol' gander.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Another site to check out for pups and started dogs as well as info is:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/index.php

This is the site I found my chocolate female through. I ended up going to NY to get her but it was worth the trip to get the dog I wanted.


----------



## fishsticker (Oct 31, 2005)

www.EVER-READYRETRIEVERS.COM


----------



## mbishop5 (Oct 1, 2004)

Dahl books on sale at gundogsupply. 2 for $25.90 with free shipping ($23 off reg price).

http://www.gundogsupply.com/dahl-books.html

Both are kinda redundant, but I bought both and have referenced both at times.


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

"Training the Hunting Retreiver" by Jerome Robinson, an editor for Field and Stream.

this is from a review on the book, i couldn't have said it better myself:



> Training The Hunting Retriever wasn't written by Jerome Robinson the dog trainer, it was written by Jerome Robinson the interviewer. He talked to all the reigning authorities: Omar Driskill, Jim Dobbs, D.L. Jones, Ron Mathis and others, then wrote this "interviewed" knowledge down in a beginning to advanced, easy to follow, fun to read format. Great for the beginner, first time retriever owner! You get the best of all the methods, ideologies and thechniques for training retrievers to be hunters.


it even tells you what to look for when looking for a pup. great read!


----------



## Shootemintheface (Nov 7, 2007)

Great choice on getting the dog. Depending on all the hunting you do, how hard you hunt...all that stuff the lab IMO is the only way to go. Great hunters, buddies and house pets. I'm bias here, but my yellow femals is everything I asked for. She is english, I perfer that look, just over 60 lbs, but I want small, and of course gentle, friendly and eager to please. I believe a good breeder is the only way to go, too many back yard breeders whoes dogs "hunt". Water dog by Walters is a good start for books. Everyone has their way of training and picking the prefect dog, just find a good breeder (you should get plenty of names from the forum) and give you new pup lots of attention and she'll let you know how the training is going. Labs, there good for the soul.


----------



## MichiganMark (Jul 23, 2002)

14 years ago I trained my first retriever using Wolters Water dog book and using it again for my new pup. All his books are out on DVD featuring Charles Jurney, I have Water Dog, Game Dog and Top Dog DVD's (very good). Chanpion Mike Lardy has a series out that is invaluable and the 10 minute retreiver is a good book as well.

THe Retreiver Journal is awesome and features articles by top trainers / handlers. Wherever you get your pup, DON'T skimp... do your homework i.e the Hunting Retreiver magizine from UKC has lots of ads from breeders with full pedigree info and pictures (great mag.) Make sure eyes, elbows, hips etc. are clear, allergies, skin problems etc. are all things you don't want to deal with if you don't have to. Contact a club, some members are breeders and may be able to get you a pup. Joining a club will cut your learning curve and reduce mistakes on your part. 
I did receive an email from a club member who had pups available a few weeks ago, PM me and I'll dig up the contact info.


----------



## pts (Dec 27, 2005)

I went through the same thing when i was looking for a pup, however the one thing that you might want to think about is actully just picking the puppy out while you are there. You already know that breed/color/style that you want you might want to wait untill you see the pups perform before you narrow it down any furthur. Also depending where you are located you might want to talk to a pro trainer or two and get their input as a good one has seen and known more dogs then any normal person ever does.


----------



## Brian S.Kroll (Jan 23, 2005)

Here's a great breeder in the Howell area that has quality stock!
Lubberline
...I got a beautiful yellow male last October, that is turning out just fine.
Pauline has been breeding quality Labs since 1971, and now travels the world judging them. She provides a detailed guarantee in writing, and has the hips, eyes, elbows, and DNA on the parents, and preceding generations. Needless to say these dogs cost more, but the probability of future costly veterinary care is diminished because of quality breeding.

Give her a call.
"Beau"


----------

